# W T B



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 7, 2022)

I AM THINKING I MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN BUYING A ALL ORGINAL NICE ELGIN MISS AMERICA GRIL'S BIKE .... PM ME HERE .. THANK YOU


----------



## dasberger (May 7, 2022)

@Phattiremike


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 7, 2022)

dasberger said:


> @Phattiremike



thank you...........


----------



## Phattiremike (May 8, 2022)

Mine sold at Memory Lane last year.

-mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2022)

Hey! Stick to your stinkin' Schwinns!🤬🤣


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 9, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey! Stick to your stinkin' Schwinns!🤬🤣



😯🥺😟


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jun 20, 2022)

@BFGforme


----------



## zedsn (Sep 7, 2022)

I have a very nice restored one available.


----------

